# RAW - 10/30/2009 - Burlington



## WoodCore (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking to get out for a RAW tomorrow afternoon. I'll most likely ride somewhere in Burlington but open to other areas if anyone has any interest.  Looking to get wheels on the ground at around 4pm and ride until at least sunset and possibly beyond! 

For those of you without lights this might be your final opportunity for a RAW before we "fall" back to Eastern Standard Time early Sunday morning.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm going to try to get out, but it probably won't be until 4:30ish.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm going to try to get out, but it probably won't be until 4:30ish.



That works! Depending on if anyone without lights has interest I can either meet up with you mid ride or just wait to start at 4:30 or so. Either way make sure your lights are ready and your batteries are charged so we can get some miles in! It's been three consecutive days off the bike this week and I'm in complete withdrawal! uke: 

Regardless, looking forward to a spirited rip tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm all packed up and ready to go.  Hoping for around 4:30, I'm sure we can work something out.  I'll let you know a more definite time tomorrow.

BTW - I'll do my best on the spirited rip part, but I've only been out on the bike once in the last month.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm all packed up and ready to go.  Hoping for around 4:30, I'm sure we can work something out.  I'll let you know a more definite time tomorrow.
> 
> BTW - I'll do my best on the spirited rip part, but I've only been out on the bike once in the last month.



Cool! Glad you on board B!  

Regardless, anyone else out there feel like they want to man up and rip around in the woods tomorrow? Don't be shy, you know you want too!   :-D


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2009)

Who else is up for the last day light RAW of the season???


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd love to, but I have seemed to have caught the "Grassi" virus and need to be within close proximity to a bathroom.

Plan on getting out this weekend though.


----------



## rueler (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess that I can put off my lawn for another day!! Where you guys parking?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2009)

Good question.  I'm parking where ever works out best for Woodcore to meet up at ~4:30.  I'm not sure if he still plans on starting at 4:00 or not.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't really have a preference and unless anyone else has a hankering to ride out of some other area let's keep it simple and ride out of Scoville. I'm trying to get there by 4pm and get a warm up lap (or two) on the jug in but we'll see how the rest of my day goes.

See you guys this afternoon.


----------



## rueler (Oct 30, 2009)

sounds good...may see you at 4!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2009)

Scoville at 4:30 works for me.


----------

